# Pauline Nordin chin-ups...



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Her blog is at http://fighterdiet.com/blog ...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

She looks fcking awesome!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

her traps look amazing:thumbup1:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

kapow wow wow wow:thumb:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

bloody hell... fantastic


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Click the link....she is stunning!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

^^^^in a non lessy way of course lol!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm she is hot


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Was getting worried for a while there but glad you guys (and gals!) agree. It's the best female back shot I've ever seen I think. WOW.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Damb...

She is muscular femminine and awesome.. those legs, **** and calves "corrrrr"


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Was getting worried for a while there but glad you guys (and gals!) agree. It's the best female back shot I've ever seen I think. WOW.


They were just shy! :whistling:


----------

